# Jugendgruppe 'verblockt' JFörstersteig/Jägersetig im Beisein eines Betreuers



## onkel_c (1. Mai 2011)

man ist ja so einiges im HBW gewohnt, aber das heutige bild, welches sich uns bot war schon etwas besonderes:

eine jugendgruppe, unter führung eines erwachsenen betreuers (so vermute ich mal) verblockte den steig ab 'ei ei ei' bis zum jägersteig hinauf. auf meine frage an den erwachsenen betreuer warum die 'kids' dies täten, erhielt ich zur antwort, dass wir mit dem rad nix im wald zu suchen hätten, gemäß hessischem forst (wegegesetz). als ich ihm entgegnete, dass er das wohl nicht zu entscheiden habe und dies einen eingriff in das besagte wegenetz darstelle erwiderte er nur, dass die kinder sich einen spaß gemacht hätten. der spaß erstreckt sich auf ca. 3km länge und beinhaltet auch größeres gehölz, welches nur mit mehreren personen bewegt werden kann. ich behaupte sogar, dass es teilweise anstrengende arbeit war den trail so zu verblocken, zumal sich spätetstens alle 5m gehölz befindet (mal größer, mal kleiner). für mich sieht das gezielt aus, unter entsprechender anleitung.

in meinen augen stellt es nicht nur einen eingriff dar, es gefährdet auch radfahrer (egal ob die dort fahren dürfen oder nicht), wie auch ältere fußgänger und kleinere kinder; diese dürfen jetzt alle im zig zag drum herum laufen (was einen noch größeren flurschaden --->verbreiterung des weges bedeutet).

zudem hat ein erwachsener, der offensichtlich kinder und jugendliche betreut keine selbstjustiz zu üben und obendrein diese jugendgruppe gegen radler anzustacheln und in seinem sinn zu 'mißbrauchen'. mit dieser aktion belegt der betreffende nur seine abneigung gegen radler und das er inkompetent ist jugendgruppen entsprechend zu führen.

von solchen personen erwarte ich vielmehr die schulung von toleranz und das aufzeigen von einem sinnvollen miteinander. man muss sich langsam fragen, wo das verhalten solcher leute noch hinführen soll. es ist einfach nur noch traurig.


----------



## onkel_c (2. Mai 2011)

Mal zur Ergänzung des gestrigen Erlebnisses. Der von uns befahrene Abschnitt des Förstersteiges ist nix anderes als ein öffentlicher Weg. 

Nach Hessischem Forstgesetz ist die Regelung für das Betreten des Waldes eindeutig geregelt:

*§ 24
Betreten des Waldes, Reiten und Fahren*

(1) Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung betreten. Vorschriften des öffentlichen Rechts, die das Betreten des Waldes in weiterem Umfange gestatten oder die das Betreten des Waldes einschränken, bleiben unberührt. Das Betreten des Waldes erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr; besondere Sorgfalts- und Verkehrssicherungspflichten des Waldbesitzers werden durch das Betreten des Waldes nicht begründet.

*(2) Jeder Waldbesucher hat sich so zu verhalten, dass die Lebensgemeinschaft des Waldes nicht gestört, die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht behindert, der Wald nicht gefährdet, geschädigt oder verunreinigt und die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt wird.
*
(3) Vom Betreten des Waldes ausgenommen sind

   1. Verjüngungsflächen und Pflanzgärten, bestellte und noch nicht abgeerntete Ländereien,

   2. Waldflächen und Waldwege, auf denen Holz eingeschlagen, bearbeitet, gelagert oder gerückt wird oder auf denen sonstige Waldarbeiten durchgeführt werden,

   3.forstbetriebliche und jagdbetriebliche Einrichtungen,

   4.aus sonstigen zwingenden Gründen z. B. zur Verhütung von Waldbränden vom Waldbesitzer gesperrte Waldflächen und Waldwege.

(4)* Radfahren, Fahren mit Kutschen und Krankenfahrstühlen und Reiten ist nur auf Wegen und Straßen gestattet*. Andere Benutzungsarten, insbesondere das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen und Fuhrwerken, bedürfen der Erlaubnis des Waldbesitzers. In bestimmten Gebieten kann die Kennzeichnung von Reittieren verlangt werden. Insbesondere können Verleihbetriebe kennzeichnungspflichtig gemacht werden. Das Nähere regelt der für Forsten zuständige Minister durch Rechtsverordnung.

(5) Die untere Forstbehörde kann bei Vorliegen besonderer Verhältnisse im Einvernehmen mit dem Waldbesitzer zum Schutz der Waldbesucher, zur Entmischung des Reit-, Fahr- und Fußgängerverkehrs und zur Wahrung der schützenswerten Interessen des Waldbesitzers nichtöffentliche Straßen und Wege für einzelne Benutzungsarten einschränken oder sperren. Sie kann im Rahmen dieser Befugnis nichtöffentliche Straßen und Wege einzelnen Benutzungsarten vorbehalten. Die Benutzung besonderer Reitwege, die zusätzlich zu den nichtöffentlichen Straßen und Wegen angelegt und unterhalten werden, kann davon abhängig gemacht werden, dass Vereinbarungen zwischen den Reitern oder deren Vereinigungen und dem Waldbesitzer über die für die Anlage und Pflege sowie die Beseitigung von Schäden erforderlichen Aufwendungen abgeschlossen werden.

(6) Der für Forsten zuständige Minister wird ermächtigt, durch Rechtsverordnung das Nähere über das Betreten des Waldes zu regeln. Er kann insbesondere nähere Bestimmungen treffen über

   1. das Verhalten im Walde,

   2. die Voraussetzungen der Einschränkung nach Abs. 3, das Verfahren und die Kennzeichnung der vom Betreten des Waldes ausgenommenen Waldflächen, Waldwege und Einrichtungen,

   3. das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen, das Kutschfahren und das Reiten,

   4. das Verfahren bei Regelungen nach Abs. 5.

Er kann die Sperrung von Waldflächen oder Waldwegen durch den Waldbesitzer nach Abs. 3 Nr. 4 von einer Anzeige oder Genehmigung abhängig machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

